# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) شروحات :  تغيير اللغة بالنسبة ل htc  windows mobile

## sab_bane

باسم  الله الرحمان الرحيم
تتمة للموضوع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اليوم سنتطرق  لكيفية تغيير الروم بالنسبة ل htc windows mobile :  
العملية تنقسم إلا ثلاتة أجزاء كما يلي :  
أولا  :  التعرف على الإسم الحقيقي للجهاز   
ثانيا  : طريقة إزالة الحماية الخاصة بالمشغل للهاتف 
ثالتا  : البحث عن الروم أو الفلاشة المناسبة  
نبدء على بكة الله
1 التعرف على الإسم الحقيقي للجهاز  و ذالك بإزالة البطارية و البحث عن حروف غالبا ما تكون كبيرة تليها  أرقام ك RHOD100       
ثم نقصد الحاج Google للبحث عن صورة الجهاز ليتضح في أغلب الأحيان أن هناك اسم تحت الصورة أو بجانبها  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
وكما تلاحظون فإن اسم الجهاز هو  HTC Touch Pro2 T7373   
2 :  فك حماية الجهاز 
كل جهاز له طريقة فك الحماية تختلف عن الأخار و لكن ما يهمنا هو المصطلح العلمي لهذه العماية الذي هو  HardSpl 
هذه العملية تمكن من Cid-Unlock لكي يقبل الهاتف فلاشة مختلفة خاصة بمشغل أخر أو روم معدل و التي تتم عن طريق 
تعديل في ملفات البوت لودر و هي في نفس الوقت عملية خطيرة قد يفقد الهاتف البوت أو يبقى واقف على شاشة البوت
 هنا سوف نتم الإستعانة بالبوكسات او برامج مثل task29 أو mtty  قصد الإصلاح لدا نرجوا من الله تعالى أن يبقينا بعيدينا عن هذه الأمور  
بالنسبة لجهازنا هذا  HTC Touch Pro2 T7373  نقوم بتحميل ملف ال HardSpl من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
قبل كل هذا يجب تنصيب برنامج  microsoft activesync   حمله من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ثم يجب توصيل الهاتف و هو مشغل و تنصيب التعريفات و التأكد من ان الهاتف موصول مع برنامج  microsoft activesync
 و ان لون الأيقونة باللون الأخضر و التي توجد بجانب شريط الساعة ثم نتتمم مع برنامج فك الحماية 
دائما أفضل الخيارالتلقائي لدا لتفادي المشاكل سنقوم بإختايره بدها نتمم عن طريقة NEXT ثم NEXT إلى UPDATE
 سيقوم الهاتف بإعادة التشغيل لوحده مرتين أو أكثر إلى أن تتم العلية بنجاح  
هكذا ستكون اصعب مهمة قد تمت بنجاح بإذن الله  
3  : البحث ع الفلاشة المناسبة 
 غالبا في الدول المغاربية بالنبة لهواتف HTC WM اللغة الفرنسية هي المطلوبة 
و افضل وقع لتحميل رومات و عن تجربة شخصية هو  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
بالنسبة لجهازنا هذا الفلاشة الفرنسية هي   
RUU_Rhodium_S_HTC_FRA_1.86.406.0_Radio_Rhodium_4.49.25.17_Signed_Ship.exe  
التحميلمن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
أعتذر لأنني لا أملك هاتفا لأقوم بشرح مصور و عن بعض الأخطاء الإملائية و الإنشائية وعدم تنضيم الموضوع بالشكل المطلوب 
موعدنا القادم سيكون بإذن الله مع موضوع سأفو م بتجميع كل ملفات فك الحماية مع فلاشات فرنسية أو عربية إن وجدت إن شاء الله  
و السلام

----------


## mohamed73

الف شكرا لك على الشرح الجميل   وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## diaamatrix

مشكوووووووووورررر  لمجهودك  الرائع ......

----------


## diaamatrix

سيتم اضافة جميع برامج تصليح او تعديل اللغه
لنظام الويندوز
 قريبا ان شاء الله فى موضوع واحد      :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## saidiriki

شكرا اخي لقد  تعبت في البحت عن هدا الروم الفرنسي و لحسن الظ وجدته في هذا المنتدى المتمييز ولو انني لم اجربه بعد الا انني اشكر ك مرة اخرى

----------


## brads33

مشكوووووووووورررر

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف ألف شكر أخي الكريم

----------


## ramy deeb

مشكووور الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## adnan3000

...................................................................................merci

----------


## fouad.diamon

ttttttttt

----------


## awladkhalouf

مشكور يا اخي

----------

